# GLA 120cm Aquascape



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

The start of this new aquascape we will be using GLA's 120cm tank. This system incorporates EchoTech Marines new Radion XR15fw led's,RMS X15 tanks mounts and of course all driven by Echo Tech Smart Live cloud based commander center. Excuse the rough edges of the install, its only the beginning. Stay tuned! 

PS.
Sorry for the bad cell phone photo. We will surely document this with much better equipment. 
http://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion/radion-xr15-freshwater


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome! What kind of scape do u guys have in mind?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Howdy Lamiskool!

Great question. We plan to use this tank as a lab tank. We want to put the LED's through test by growing stem plants of all colors and carpeting plants. We are currently trying to decide how exactly we want to execute this aquascape. It will be a full tutorial on every level. Videos and photos all to follow  Should be fun!


Many Thanks,
Marco


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

Part 1 of the 120-cm GLA tank. Hope you enjoy

http://vimeo.com/113181612


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2014)

We have a number of photos coming showing the plants we used and how we prepped them for planting.

Video,
http://vimeo.com/113181612

Photo's,


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger on y'all's 120H, but don't thank me for contributing to your paycheck this week just yet. The federal taxes taken out go to my VA Disability check. Ah, the circle of life. I'm interested to see what performance you get out of those lights.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Black Hills Hillbilly said:


> I just pulled the trigger on y'all's 120H, but don't thank me for contributing to your paycheck this week just yet. The federal taxes taken out go to my VA Disability check. Ah, the circle of life. I'm interested to see what performance you get out of those lights.


Good choice on the tank. I bought the same tank in June and just got around to setting it up last week.


----------



## Black Hills Hillbilly (Jul 22, 2015)

Jeff5614 said:


> Good choice on the tank. I bought the same tank in June and just got around to setting it up last week.


I can't wait to have all that room to 'scape! I bought my Household 6 a 60Pfor her birthday a couple weeks ago & the addiction kicked in. Go big or go home.


----------

